# Getting a Hobie Adventure Island fully laden to the beach



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

I am looking for any ideas about how I can get my Hobie Adventure Island down a 300 - 500 metre roadway without hurting my back.
I herniated a disc earlier in the year and I cannot twist, so pulling a kayak by hand would be no good. I have an idea that a rod could be attached to a towball and to the clip in the front of the kayak. Has anyone done this? Alternatively are there battery operated self-drive wheels available. I carry the kayak on top of the car and pull a van, so a normal trailer is out of the question. A slow quiet trip to the beach from the various caravan parks pulling it by car would save me taking it on and off and perhaps hurting my back - not to mention the waste of daylight hours for fishing! Many of the parks that we are going to in SA are not very close to the beach but have small roads or tracks which are drivable. Any advice appreciated.

Cheers
Silky


----------

